# What is your homepage?



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

What do you guys have your homepage set to?

Mine is set to http://sports.yahoo.com/ . I use it because it loaded fast when I had a modem. I have gotten so used to it that I just kept it when I had DSL and them moved to Cable Modems....


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

mail.praize.com


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

dbstalk.com


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I would expect nothing less Steve...  Who know, I might change it in a couple days.. :winkwink:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Shhh! Dont tell the other guys this but I just changed it to DBSTalk a few weeks ago. My homepage was wedg.com for about a year. Some very nice looking girls on that site  I love that Hot Counter Help contest


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

My homepage? Hehehe. Obvious:
http://www.geocities.com/dishcustomer/Dish.html


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I wonder how may people leave their homepages to MSN?


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *I wonder how may people leave their homepages to MSN? *


I do. I have changed several times, but always end up putting it back on MSN because I use Hotmail and its the quickest way to check my email.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I think there must be millions of corporate users that leave it also. But they only do that because they don't understand how to change it. :shrug:


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

abcnews.com


----------



## Maniacal1 (Apr 9, 2002)

The major league baseball index page of espn.com

http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/index


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

dishretailers.com


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

http://www.coribright.com..... that way I can check my hosting company is doing what it should be and my site is up and running!

Right now I'm using the CPP version of the Windows.NET server on one of my PCs... installed it last week and it's running so well I'm seriously considering doing my own web hosting when the .NET server is actually released, sometime next year. Currently the IIS is just used for my testing purposes so I can see everything is working right before I make the changes public!


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

I don't use a homepage, I have the browser start blank.


----------



## Tomsoundman (Jun 17, 2002)

I use msn.com too. Just because of Hotmail.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

about:blank

That way it will load up quicker.

Anybody know how I can find the info just as they shown on techtv a while back where I can customize my own home page where I can have the links of all the sites I want to go to and all of that instead of having to go to my favorites folder (which takes a moment to pop up) and would be more convenient?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Believe it or not, I also use about:blank because the browser loads faster.

Jacob, 

There is a way to create an html links page from your browser. Just click on the file menu and then on import and export. Using the wizard, export your favorites list. This creates an HTML file called bookmarks.htm. Use that file as your home page.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Thanks, that will sure make things a lot simpler for me.


----------

